# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عمومی بالا اختصاصی افتضاح چه کنم ؟؟؟

## webadres

سلام خدمت همه دوستان ، مشاوران ، فارق التحصیلان و... 
میخواستم کمکم کنید که اختصاصی رو هم مثل عمومی بکشم بالا 
این کارنامه 20 شهریور منه (البته فقط یه  هفته واسه ازمون خوندم) و تو این یه هفته 50 ساعت مطالعه داشتم و فقط 20 درصد زمانم  رو عمومی خوندم و 80 درصد اختصاصی خوندم ولی.....


اگه میشه واسه اختصاصی کمکی چیزی بکنید ممنون میشم اخه من همه درسارو بلدم ولی تو ازمون نمیتونم بزنم ( معدل کتبی دیپلم ریاضی ام 19.40 و تجربی ام 19.54 هست )م

----------


## webadres

کسی راه حلی چیزی نداره ارائه بده 

اخه خیلی بده با این عمومی بالا اختصاصی ام افتضاحه

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

مشكل من هم هست دادا
جوابي گرفتي به ما هم  بگو

----------


## salam55

منم تا حدودی این مشکل رو دارم سعی کنید برای اختصاصی ها وقت بیشتری بذارید و خوب تست بزنید و مطالب رو کاملا یاد بگیرید

----------


## Catman

> کسی راه حلی چیزی نداره ارائه بده 
> 
> اخه خیلی بده با این عمومی بالا اختصاصی ام افتضاحه



احتمالا تست و تمرین کافی برای اختصاصی ها ندارین و درنتیجه به تسلط کافی نرسیدین.

----------


## webadres

نه بابا این چه حرفیه من اگه بخوام مثلا تو هفته 200 تا تست بزنم 160 تاش اختصاصیه (البته مثال زدم )

----------


## salam55

خب ایا دوباره اون تست ها رو بررسی میکنید؟ یا نشان دار میکنیدشون؟ مرور دارید؟

----------


## the END

آیا شما مرور رو انجام میدید؟؟؟
صحبت های دوستمون آقای حدادان رو ببین خیلی بهت کمک میکنه.
مصاحبه با رتبه 125 کشور : محمد حدادیان | رشته ریاضی - کنکور 94

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
من سوالات اختصاصی رو نديدم شايد سوالات اختصاصی خيلی دشوار بوده ، بعنوان نمونه اگه سوالات شيمی در حد كنكور 94 بوده باشه كه درصد شيمی شما خوب بوده .
نتايج آزمون های بعدی رو هم بررسی نماييد اگه همين حالت بود پس اشكال در شيوه مطالعه و تست زدن دروس اختصاصی است.

----------


## webadres

کلا من اینجوریم که حتی اگه بخونم اختصاصی ام بالای 6300 نمیاد ولی عمومی ام راحت به 7000 میرسه با این که هم مرور می کنم و هم تست میزنم و هم درسنامه میخونم و هم کتاب درسی رو میخونم و  هم ازمون از خودم میگیرم و.....

----------


## S.N.M19

اختصاصی اهمیت بیشتری داره 
من تو ازمون 20 شهریور تراز اختصاصیم 6061 بوده و تراز عمومیم6856 و تراز کل 6291 همیشه تراز به اختصاصی نزدیک تره برای همین می خوام تا وقتی دفترچه عمومی و اختصاصی رو جدا نکردن اول اختصاصی جواب بدم

----------


## webadres

توی ازمونهای قلم چی اختصاصی مهمتره و هر چی اختصاصی بالاتر -رتبه بهتره اما تو کنکور عمومی هم اثری مثل اختصاصی داره 
مثلا یکی امسال تو شهر ما با 15 درصد شیمی و 22 درصد ریاضی و 40 درصد فیزیک رتبه 1200 ریاضی رو اورد ( 1200 کشوری و 380 منطقه 2 )
به خاطر این که عمومی هاش بالابود و دینی 88 زده بود و بقیه عمومی هاش هم بالای 70 بود البته ادبیاتو 60 زده بود 

منم از بابت عمومی نگرانی کمی دارم چون میدونم عمومیم خوبه ولی از بابت اختصاصی نگرانم و به خصوص اینکه من تغییر رشته ای هستم و باید خیلی بیشتر زیست بخونم

----------


## Mr Sky

تست بیشتر کار کن......تا تستو حل نکردی سراغ پاسخنانه نرو،اگه بیشتر از 15 دقیقه شد برو سراغ پاستنامه تشریحی

----------


## farshad7

من برعکس تو هم داداش 

ولی این ازمون خدا رو شکر هردو خوب شد

برای اختصاصی باید خیلی تست بزنی خیلی هم مرور کنی ازمون غیر حضوری هم باید کار کنی

تو اختصاصی ها دست طراح بازه به خاطر همین باید انواع مختلف تست ببینی

من تا حالا +5 ندیده بودم :Yahoo (13): 

شما هم روشتون رو برای عمومی ها بگید؟؟؟ به ویژه عربی و ...؟؟؟ :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## webadres

> من برعکس تو هم داداش 
> 
> ولی این ازمون خدا رو شکر هردو خوب شد
> 
> برای اختصاصی باید خیلی تست بزنی خیلی هم مرور کنی ازمون غیر حضوری هم باید کار کنی
> 
> تو اختصاصی ها دست طراح بازه به خاطر همین باید انواع مختلف تست ببینی
> 
> من تا حالا +5 ندیده بودم
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز خوب شما چه کردید واسه اختصاصی  ( دقیق تر توضیح بدید )

درباره عمومی ها به بقیه دوستان هم گفتم من سعی می کنم واسه سوم فقط تست بزنم و پرکاری تستی داشته باشم و البته من تصویر سازی زیادی انجام میدم (شاید خنده دار باشه )مثلا اینجوری
من مولفای این دوتا کتابو همیشه قاطی می کنم پس تصویر سازی می کنم 

 *ارزوهای بزرگ --- ( من میگم ارزوهای بزرگ دوتا ز داره و چالز دیکنز هم دوتا ز داره )
**خانه اموات ---( یا مثلا  اینو میگم داستایوسکی ت داره و خانه اموات هم ت داره )**یا مثلا معنی این دو تا کلمه* *صواب – من میگم صواب یه ص داره که نقطه نداره و معنیش هم که میشه درست یه س داره که نقطه نداره* *ثواب – من میگم ثواب ث داره که 3 تا نقطه داره و معنیش هم که میشه پاداش ش داره که 3 تا نقطه داره* *یا مثلا این تو زیست  (همیشه قاطی میکردم )**اعصاب سمپاتیک – من میگم سمپاتیک سم تولید میکنه پس ماله زمان هیجانه* *اعصاب پاراسمپاتیک --  و این رو هم میگم که  پاراسمپاتیک اولش پارا داره که از نظر وزنی به به اول ارامش یعنی ارا میخوره* * 
* البته این فقط چندتاش بود و خیلی پیشتره ولی همینا فک می کنم واسه نمونه کافی باشه 

واسه عربی هم من تست های هر فصل رو به خصوص فصول 3 تا 6 رو بالای 5 بار از روی ابی قلم چی و عربی کامل زدم و الان فقط یه کم تو معتلات احساس ضعف می کنم 

در ضمن من به نظر خودم تو عمومی ها قوی ترم (البته منظورم اینه که اگه اختصاصی رو نخونم میشم 5200 ولی اگه عمومی رو نخونم میشه 6200  یعنی 1000 تا اختلاف )

----------


## Saeed735

تو دروسی مث ریاضی و فیزیک هیچ چیزی رو بدون دلیل و اثباتش قبول نکن و سعی کن چیزایی رو که میخونی رو بفهمی و تحلیل کنی....حتما چرک نویس داشته باش و براشون زیاد تمرین حل کن...


برای دروسی مث زیست و شیمی  هم حتما مفهومی خوندن یادت نره...ینی معنی و مفهوم انچه میخونی رو درک کن....بفهم چی میگه و فقط حفظش نکن....

----------


## webadres

ممنون دیگه راهی نی؟؟

----------


## parastoo17

> نه بابا این چه حرفیه من اگه بخوام مثلا تو هفته 200 تا تست بزنم 160 تاش اختصاصیه (البته مثال زدم )


مباحثی که باعث ضعفتونه بشناسینو تا دی با یه برنامه منظم تشریحی کارشون کنین که قشنگ براتون جا بیفته تو بازه های زمانی منظم مرور و مرور  مرور....
مبحثی که قوی هستین تست و تست و تست و مرور و مرور و مرور رفع اشکال ازمونها و مرور اونها...
درصدتون میره بالا

----------


## Mohsen2

تقویتشون کن وگر تو سر جلسه کنکور که سوالا جامع هستن خفتت میکنن

----------


## N3DA

دوست عزیز اولا که به خاطر درصدای عمومی عالیتون تبریک میگم،این درصدای عالی رو اصلا و ابدا دست کم نگیرین و پایدارشون کنین چون تو کنکور اول که عمومیا رو جواب میدین،این شکلی بترکونین،قطع به یقین اعتماد به نفستون میره بالا و تو اختصاصیا بهتر عمل میکنین.
درضمن با توجه به اینکه شیمی داره رو به وقت گیر تر شدن و مفهومی تر شدن میره،درصد شیمی شما هم خوبه،میمونه زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک.
تو زیست که طبیعیه تا حدی.چون تغییر رشته ای هم هستین،باید طبق فرمایش خودتون بیشتر بخونین.بیشتر به معنای واقعی کلمه.یعنی هیچی نباید جا بیفته.فقط امیدوارم وسواس مزمنِ "وای منابعم خوب نیس" رو نگیرین چون احتمالا با تحقیق منابع رو خریدین.پس میمونه یکی اینکه تایم بیشتری بذارین و یکی اینکه از روش هایی که رتبه برترها تو همین انجمن توضیح دادن استفاده کنین.دقت کنین که "صبر" هم یکی از فاکتور های مهمه.یعنی شاید شما محبور شین از راه آزمون و خطا هی روشای مختلفی رو امتحان کنین تا به بهترینش برسین.مسلمه که واسه هرکس فرق میکنه پس یا باید روش خودتون رو بفهمین یا از تجربیات بقیه استفاده کنین.
برای ریاضی و فیزیک من تقریبا هیچ توجیهی نمیبینم چون رشته ی قبلی شما ریاضی بوده و صد در صد بیشتر از ما تجربیا روی این دروس در پایه وقت گذاشتین.اگه اینطور نیس،باز هم باید بگردین و یه روش بهتر و مطمئن تر پیدا کنین که با توجه به خیل عظیم مقالات و مصاحبه ها پیدا میشه.
بعد هم قضیه ی تسلط خیلی حیاتیه.با یه هفته نمیشه به تسلط رسید.
قسمت دیگه ای هم مربوط میشه به خود جلسه.آیا با دیدن سوالای جدید هول میشین؟وقت کم میارین و از این قبیل چیزا.
امیدوارم هر روزتون بهتر از روز قبل باشه
موفق باشین،زودم نا امید نشین راه پرپیچ و خمی تا کنکور مونده.اما خوبه که از الان به فکر بهبود ترازتون هستین.

----------


## magicboy

اغا شاید بدنت ضعیف میشه
 جدا از شوخی شاید کن خونی داشته باشید ، مثل خودم! با خودتون قند ساده مثل شکلات و اینا ببرین اب معدنی خنک هم به سرعت گردش خون کمک میکنه
البته اگه مشکلتون جسمیه!
میتونین امتحان کنید عصر ازمون بع از استراحتتون اختصاصی ها رو حل کنید میفهمید مشکل کجاس
#دوشواری_نداریم

----------


## webadres

راستش بعد ازمون که حل می کنم اکثر سوالایی رو که نزدم یا غلط زدم رو میتونم بزنم 

درواقع به قول معروف این سوالا سرجلسه سخت اند

----------


## webadres

> دوست عزیز اولا که به خاطر درصدای عمومی عالیتون تبریک میگم،این درصدای عالی رو اصلا و ابدا دست کم نگیرین و پایدارشون کنین چون تو کنکور اول که عمومیا رو جواب میدین،این شکلی بترکونین،قطع به یقین اعتماد به نفستون میره بالا و تو اختصاصیا بهتر عمل میکنین.
> درضمن با توجه به اینکه شیمی داره رو به وقت گیر تر شدن و مفهومی تر شدن میره،درصد شیمی شما هم خوبه،میمونه زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک.
> تو زیست که طبیعیه تا حدی.چون تغییر رشته ای هم هستین،باید طبق فرمایش خودتون بیشتر بخونین.بیشتر به معنای واقعی کلمه.یعنی هیچی نباید جا بیفته.فقط امیدوارم وسواس مزمنِ "وای منابعم خوب نیس" رو نگیرین چون احتمالا با تحقیق منابع رو خریدین.پس میمونه یکی اینکه تایم بیشتری بذارین و یکی اینکه از روش هایی که رتبه برترها تو همین انجمن توضیح دادن استفاده کنین.دقت کنین که "صبر" هم یکی از فاکتور های مهمه.یعنی شاید شما محبور شین از راه آزمون و خطا هی روشای مختلفی رو امتحان کنین تا به بهترینش برسین.مسلمه که واسه هرکس فرق میکنه پس یا باید روش خودتون رو بفهمین یا از تجربیات بقیه استفاده کنین.
> برای ریاضی و فیزیک من تقریبا هیچ توجیهی نمیبینم چون رشته ی قبلی شما ریاضی بوده و صد در صد بیشتر از ما تجربیا روی این دروس در پایه وقت گذاشتین.اگه اینطور نیس،باز هم باید بگردین و یه روش بهتر و مطمئن تر پیدا کنین که با توجه به خیل عظیم مقالات و مصاحبه ها پیدا میشه.
> بعد هم قضیه ی تسلط خیلی حیاتیه.با یه هفته نمیشه به تسلط رسید.
> قسمت دیگه ای هم مربوط میشه به خود جلسه.آیا با دیدن سوالای جدید هول میشین؟وقت کم میارین و از این قبیل چیزا.
> امیدوارم هر روزتون بهتر از روز قبل باشه
> موفق باشین،زودم نا امید نشین راه پرپیچ و خمی تا کنکور مونده.اما خوبه که از الان به فکر بهبود ترازتون هستین.



دستت درد نکنه عالی بود 

واسه ریاضی هم میتونم بگم که تو رشته ریاضی ما سال سوم حد در بی نهایت رو نمیخونیم و پیش میخونیم ولی تو رشته تجربی حد در بی نهایت رو سال سوم میخونید

----------


## meisam1376

اقا دینیت منو دیوونه خودش کرد دیگه 
تو بگو دینی رو چی جوری میخونی با چی کار میکنی؟

----------


## webadres

> اقا دینیت منو دیوونه خودش کرد دیگه 
> تو بگو دینی رو چی جوری میخونی با چی کار میکنی؟


 واسه دینی اول باید کل متن کتابو حفظ باشی و همش مرور کنی و بعدش هم همش تست و تست و تست (من تست های هر  فصل سال سوم رو شاید 8 تا 10 بار زده باشم ) 
در ضمن به نظر من باید واسه هر  درس حداقل 2 منبع داشت مثلا من واسه دینی 3 تا کتاب دارم 
گاج جامع (91) - اندیشه فائق (92) - نشر دریافت جامع (91) 

در ضمن من روزی یک فصل دینی رو میخونم تا برام مرور بشه ( البته هر فصل شاید 20 دقیقه زمان بگیره و زیاد نیست )

----------


## milad1124

داداش عربی ت منو کشته 100 ؟؟/
درس از این چرت تر نداریم
---------
برای تخصصی هات دقتت رو ببر بالا اول تست هایی که مطمئن هستی درستن رو بزن

----------


## webadres

> داداش عربی ت منو کشته 100 ؟؟/
> درس از این چرت تر نداریم
> ---------
> برای تخصصی هات دقتت رو ببر بالا اول تست هایی که مطمئن هستی درستن رو بزن



من واسه عربی، عربی کامل گاج دارم و البته واسه سالانه هم واسه سوم قلم چی ابی و واسه دوم هم مبتکران رو دارم 
من واسه عربی فقط تست میزنم و سعی می کنم که اشکالاتم رو با تست های بیشتری حل کنم و اگه حل نشد بعدش به درسنامه مراجعه می کنم ( البته خوب من روی کل عربی3 و تا حدودی روی عربی 2 تسلط دارم و واسه همین هم تست میزنم )

در ضمن انقدر تست میزنم که دیگه تست های کنکور برام اسون میشم و راحت میتونم کنکورا رو100 بزنم و اون 1 دونه غلطی هم که زدم واسه ترجمه بود که بی دقتی کردم همین

----------


## salam55

خب دوست عزیز شما همین روش هاتون رو برای دروس عمومی که خیلی هم خوب هستن رو تعمیم بدید به درئس اختصاصی مطمینا جواب میده !

----------


## webadres

اخه نمیشه واسه اختصاصی ها تستا رو چند بار زد و در ضمن من خوب چون تو عمومی قوی ترم راحت تر میتونم بالا ببرم ولی خوب واسه اختصاصی هر کاری  می کنم دیگه بالاتر از 6300 نمیاد 

یعنی میشه یه روزی این اختصاصیه بشه 6600 ؟؟؟؟

----------


## N3DA

> دستت درد نکنه عالی بود 
> 
> واسه ریاضی هم میتونم بگم که تو رشته ریاضی ما سال سوم حد در بی نهایت رو نمیخونیم و پیش میخونیم ولی تو رشته تجربی حد در بی نهایت رو سال سوم میخونید


خواهش میکنم،بله تو بعضی از مبحث ها اینجوریه ریاضی تجربی.بعد هم گفتین که برای عربی چندین بار تستای آبی و کامل رو دوره کردین،این نشون میده پشتکارتون خیلی خوبه،پس میشه بقیه درسا رو هم بالا تر آورد.چون پشتکار همون اصل مهمه س.
مطمئنم که بهتر میشه آزمونا هر چی جلوتر برین.فقط روحیه تون رو حفظ کنین حله.
یا علی

----------


## webadres

ممنون

----------


## Catman

> نه بابا این چه حرفیه من اگه بخوام مثلا تو هفته 200 تا تست بزنم 160 تاش اختصاصیه (البته مثال زدم )


شما باید هر تستی که میزنین اولا درصد گیری کنین دوما دقیق بررسی کنین.درپایان هفته هم باید جمع بندی داشته باشین.
این مراحل رو انجام میدین؟!

----------


## webadres

بله مرور و جمع بندی رو به طور کامل انجام میدم و ازمون غیر حضوری هم حل می کنم اونم رفع اشکال می کنم ولی هیچ وقت اونی نمیشه که میخوام

----------

